# Is my rabbit just tired or depressed?



## thegooch69 (Jun 25, 2008)

Reeses seems to be very lazy lately. Most of the day she is just laying around, sleeping, or eating. She doesn't seem as active as she use to. She was spayed a few months ago, perhaps her estrogen level has finally peaked down?

Sometimes, she just seems so sad, but I really can't tell if she is just tired and being lazy! She seems a lot more active at night, but late at night, around 10pm. 

I hope she has just become a bit lazy since being spayed and isn't depressed.


----------



## thegooch69 (Jun 25, 2008)

Whoops! I found http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36887&forum_id=48&jump_to=485327#p485327 thread after posting this, sorry! A mod can delete my thread if need be. Sorry again!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm glad you found the help and advice you needed through another thread .


----------

